

Work at Home Heaven - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2009/11/work-at-home-he.php

======
Mz
Good point, bonus that it was made humorously:

 _People ask me what it's like to work for myself. It's great! Only the boss
is an asshole.

But that's the way it has to be when working by yourself from your home office
on your own business: if you don't put pressure on yourself nobody else is
going to._

